# Has the Euro been badly managed?



## pinkyBear (29 Apr 2010)

Hi there,

I ask this in light of the Greece bailout and now Spain has been downgraded. It has been well known that there have been problems in Portugal, Spain, Ireland, Italy and Greece. 

There have been problems as well in some eastern European countries so I as - over the past 10 years has the Euro zone been badly managed and what if anything could be learned by all this???
P..


----------



## Chris (29 Apr 2010)

pinkyBear said:


> ...what if anything could be learned by all this???



That a "growth and stability pact" is Orwellian newspeak for "manage your finances as you wish pact".


----------



## jpd (29 Apr 2010)

pinkyBear said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I ask this in light of the Greece bailout and now Spain has been downgraded. It has been well known that there have been problems in Portugal, Spain, Ireland, Italy and Greece.
> 
> ...



It's almost a by-product of democracy - we vote in the party that offers the most tax-cuts and improved public services and jobs - and tend to forget that someone has to pay.

In our case, it will now be the next generation


----------

